# New headsets for theatre?



## Firepudding (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey, the theatre i work at is relatively small, and we've had a nice system of telex headsets for a while now but we've been looking to upgrade. Someone is kindly willing to donate alot of money to us to buy new ones so im not sure what our budget is, i just wanna know what systems people have tried and liked? Preferably we'd want the system to be sturdy, well built, wireless?, and permanent. Thank you!

edit: decided wireless is a bad idea... too much money and we've always had troubles with just our wireless MICS so yeah.


----------



## epimetheus (Dec 4, 2010)

I would recommend Clearcom WBS and Telex BTR. They're essentially the same product, just branded differently. We just bought the Telex BTR-800 at my church is it has performed flawlessly. I hope your benefactor has deep pockets though, it isn't cheap.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Dec 4, 2010)

Firepudding said:


> Preferably we'd want the system to be sturdy, well built, wireless?, and permanent. Thank you!



Do you really want wireless? To get a wireless system which works as reliably as a wired system, you're talking serious dollars. The best wireless system I've used is ClearCom's "CellCom" system, but it's stupid expensive - like to the point of about $30k for an eight-beltpack system, I believe. ClearCom's wired system is sturdy and reliable, as is the TechPro system - I'd happily recommend either system.


----------



## Dillon (Dec 4, 2010)

Clearcom wired and Telex BTR wireless systems are very widely used across many Broadway productions... you can't get any more industry-standard (reliable, flexible, etc.) than that.

As far as actual headsets, look at the Sennheiser HMD 46. Blows everything else out there out of the water in terms of audio quality and comfort.


----------



## Firepudding (Dec 4, 2010)

kiwitechgirl said:


> Do you really want wireless? To get a wireless system which works as reliably as a wired system, you're talking serious dollars. The best wireless system I've used is ClearCom's "CellCom" system, but it's stupid expensive - like to the point of about $30k for an eight-beltpack system, I believe. ClearCom's wired system is sturdy and reliable, as is the TechPro system - I'd happily recommend either system.


 
yeah thats why i put a question mark. So im thinking im gonna have to go with wired.


----------



## Firepudding (Dec 4, 2010)

Dillon said:


> As far as actual headsets, look at the Sennheiser HMD 46. Blows everything else out there out of the water in terms of audio quality and comfort.


 
hmm... they look sort of flimsy though. I've found myself liking the heavyweight headsets too, either cause they make me feel more bada-- er professional or cause they just feel nicer to me personally. currently we're using these: http://168.75.125.68/assets/product_images/medium/tele_ph1.jpg and they feel fine they're just old and sound crappy


----------



## TheGuruat12 (Dec 4, 2010)

Firepudding said:


> currently we're using these: http://168.75.125.68/assets/product_images/medium/tele_ph1.jpg and they feel fine they're just old and sound crappy



Then there's something wrong with them, because we have one and it sounds great.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Dec 5, 2010)

I also meant to say that in terms of actual headsets, we have Beyer DT108s and I love them - they're quite big and reasonably heavy but comfortable to wear for a decent length of time and I have no complaints about sound quality.


----------



## thomasfedb (Dec 5, 2010)

Firepudding said:


> edit: decided wireless is a bad idea... too much money and we've always had troubles with just our wireless MICS so yeah.



Just though I'd chime in that, at the theatre company where I tech, we've recently aquired wireless cans, and they're amazingly useful, especially for onstage tech, and "housekeepers" to keep the (yout) actors in check.


----------



## museav (Dec 5, 2010)

As I may not be the only one not clear, are you looking for headsets, headsets and beltpacks to add to an existing wired system or an entirely new system? And just to be clear, there are no such things as wireless headsets, the system has to have wireless components including a main transceiver with an antenna and portable transceivers as well as headsets.

If just headsets, then what beltpacks do you have and how comfortable are you with rewiring connectors if necessary? And what is the intended use? Some uses may put a premium on comfort while others may need to focus on durability.


----------



## CrisCole (Feb 16, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread, but has anyone dealt with blue-tooth beltbacks? One of the traveling shows had a blue-tooth device plugged into their beltpack, and the other end into the wall, where you would normally have a cord. 

Where can one acquire something like this?


----------



## Footer (Feb 16, 2011)

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/sound-music-intercom/19420-bluetooth-comms-adapter.html

They are expensive as hell considering you still have to buy a headset to go with them.


----------

